# Hard to reach installations?



## eddy2419 (Oct 28, 2007)

Many boats are rigged before the top cap goes without any consideration to replacing that bait well pump that seems impossible to get to. Buy some stainless steel hex head self tapping screws at Lowe's in the speciality fastener section. Position the equipment where needed and use a screw gun with hex head bit to screw it down. A little grease or chewing gum will hold the screw in place on the bit. 



An alternative is to mount the equipment on a piece of polymer board, screws from bottom and counter sunk. Then use 5200 to mount it below deck.


----------

